

JSON DB vs ODBMS - rgeorge28
http://10gen.tumblr.com/post/437029788/json-db-vs-odbms

======
gfodor
Lordy, all the greybeards must be going crazy right now. People are writing
everyday how great these new wheel things are -- I'm glad I'm younger than 30
or else I'd probably be going mad at all this talk of graph databases,
document databases, object databases, etc etc as if they are some great new
innovation.

~~~
dm_mongodb
I have to say I'm not quite clear on difference between a graph db and object
db.

~~~
brehaut
I was under the impression that an object DB is a subset of a graph/network
db. [IANA DB Nerd]

------
stcredzero
ODBMs? Transactions! Sometimes you need them. Admittedly, not as often as once
thought. RDBMs too, but with ODBMs, you have no impedance mismatch.

